
Why Procrastinators Procrastinate (2013) - kasbah
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-procrastinate.html
======
visarga
I have long been following this topic. Here are the most promising
explanations I have found so far. Why do Procrastinators Procrastinate?

\- perfectionism: when the person is not satisfied with anything she makes

\- fear of success: because success can bring about unpleasant attention and
undesired comparisons

\- temporal discounting: gaining 200 in one year is worth less than spending
the 100 right now

\- impulsivity: I feel an urge to run away from work and I allow it to rule me
every time

\- bad odds for success: sometimes it's smarter to give up, when the
probability of success becomes too small

\- overwhelmed: trying to do too much, having too many balls in the air is
stressful

\- seeking more creativity: sometimes procrastination is in fact thinking time
and searching for inspiration

